# Problem with ACS for Spouse skill assessment!!



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi 

Please help us with this query ! I am a very new member to this site. Myself and my wife are together applying for the Australian PR under GSM 175 . In order to get eligible , I have to claim 5 points from my spouse skills. 
Following are the series of events. 

I scored R-8 , L-8 , W-7.5 , S-7 in IELTS and wife scored R -6 , W-6 , L - 7 , S - 6 

So with IELTS we have become ready, Now I applied for ACS and my documents reached ACS on 09-02-2012 and was moved to the Stage 4 and is currently in stage 4.

My wife's documents reached ACS only by 16-02-2012, we had sent the following documents:-
1) Reference letter from Team Lead 
2) Offer letter (she was working in only one company for 3.5 years)
3) Joining Letter
4) Service certificate and resignation letter (She has resigned two months back)
5) B-tech Degree certificate ( Computer science and engineering)
6) Consolidated marks statements
7) 10th and 12th standard certificate 
8) certification award 
9) Affidavit for the correction in name in the degree certificate
10) Gazzette copy for the name change

Upon receiving these documents , we immediately got a mail from ACS saying 

" _*Certified copy of detailed employer references from Tata. The employer reference needs to be on the company letterhead and include:
· The job title
· A detailed job description
· Specific dates of employment
· Clearly state whether employment was full-time or part-time
· Demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects.

Please Note: ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self statutory declarations or contracts as employment references.*_"

We then got a detailed reference letter written by her Project lead to whom she was reporting and sent it across to them, this time we tried reaching the Company where she was working and requested them to issue a letter on the company letter head about her skills. They gave a same copy of the experience certificate which they have already given at the time of getting relieved from the company , but this time in the certificate they have mentioned a extra point saying "10. Skills : Java " So along with this document we sent it to ACS, day before yesterday they again sent a mail , as soon as they got the documents that 

_*"In reference to your Skills Assessment, please be advised that we are unable to complete your application until further documentation is received. 

· Certified copy of detailed employer references from Tata. The employer reference needs to be on the company letterhead and include:
· The job title
· A detailed job description
· Specific dates of employment
· Clearly state whether employment was full-time or part-time
· Demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects.*

*Please Note: ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self statutory declarations or contracts as employment references. If you are unable to provide a detailed reference letter we require an official statutory declaration from a colleague in a higher position stating the duties that you performed*."_

So now , since her project lead does not have access to company letterpad we requested him to get the reference letter as a statutory declaration on a 20 rupees stamp paper. 

He has agreed. 

We are in serious confusion as to what ACS really wants , since this is the second time this has happened. 

Also , wanted to know , how much time it takes for the skills to get assessed , as we have provided reference in the form of statutory declaration from the project lead. 

Any help in this regard would be great !!!

Awaiting for the reply!!!!


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

mansin said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help us with this query ! I am a very new member to this site. Myself and my wife are together applying for the Australian PR under GSM 175 . In order to get eligible , I have to claim 5 points from my spouse skills.
> Following are the series of events.
> ...


Hi,

I faced same problem. You can get a letter from your lead saying date of joining, designation, type of contract with company (permanent/part time) and roles and responsibility (its better put 4 or 5 point of your daily word) . 

This need to be certified by a notary

Best of luck


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I faced same problem. You can get a letter from your lead saying date of joining, designation, type of contract with company (permanent/part time) and roles and responsibility (its better put 4 or 5 point of your daily word) .
> 
> ...


Hi Shyamvpillai,

Thanks for the reply !!

The first time and the second time when I sent them the reference lettter document it was both attested by the notary, still they had come back to us asking for a statutory declaration from the person who is giving reference. 

Now we have requested the same person (Project lead) who gave reference in the A4 sheet to give the same as a statutory declaration on a 20 rupees stamp paper. 

1) I am a bit confused if this time it will work out or not, since this is just delaying the process for applying to DIAC

2) Anybody has any idea , as to how much time it might take with ACS , after sending the document again to them. 

regards
Mansin


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

mansin said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help us with this query ! I am a very new member to this site. Myself and my wife are together applying for the Australian PR under GSM 175 . In order to get eligible , I have to claim 5 points from my spouse skills.
> Following are the series of events.
> ...


Hi mansin

Did you send a declaration (from your wife) stating as to why you cannot provide letter from tcs?

Eg its against company policy etc etc?

If not the make a declaration and get it notorised and send across.


Thanks
Ankur

PS: please excuse any typo , sent from mobile.


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Ankur, 

Thanks a ton for the above information. I will get it done right away and send it. 

Regards
mansin


----------



## apostopher (Mar 13, 2012)

ankurk said:


> Hi mansin
> 
> Did you send a declaration (from your wife) stating as to why you cannot provide letter from tcs?
> 
> ...


Hello Ankur,
I am also facing the exact same problem. If i make a declaration on 100rp stamp paper (stating the reasons) and get it notorised will it not be self declaration? The e-mail from ACS says they can not accept self declaration.

kindly help

regards,
apostopher


----------



## AnuNew77 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

My case is very similar. I got below response today.

In reference to your Skills Assessment, please be advised that we are unable to complete your application until further documentation is received. 

· Certified copy of detailed employer references from Tata, Ncs.

The employer reference needs to be on the company letterhead and include:

· The job title

· A detailed job description

· Specific dates of employment

· Clearly state whether employment was full-time or part-time

· Demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects. 


My questions

1. Do I need to reference from my supervisor only ? Can I get it from my colleague ? 
2. Do we need to attache organization chart signed by supervisor of the person who is giving reference ?

3. One of company is no longer exist, Is it possible to not provide any document for that as I worked there almost 9 years back ?


Early repose will be helpful.

Regards. 




mansin said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> Thanks a ton for the above information. I will get it done right away and send it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

AnuNew77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My case is very similar. I got below response today.
> 
> ...


Hi Apostopher / AnuNew77

The stat dec that we are talking above is in addition to the stat dec from the supervisor... 
also this declaration is about .. why we are giving this dec..


----------



## apostopher (Mar 13, 2012)

mansin said:


> Hi Apostopher / AnuNew77
> 
> The stat dec that we are talking above is in addition to the stat dec from the supervisor...
> also this declaration is about .. why we are giving this dec..


okk. so you took a declaration on stamp paper from the supervisor and self? 
self is ok with me. i'll then have to talk to my supervisor whether he is willing to do so.
which stamp paper did you take declaration on? 20rp, 100rp?

Thanks and regards,
apostopher


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

apostopher said:


> okk. so you took a declaration on stamp paper from the supervisor and self?
> self is ok with me. i'll then have to talk to my supervisor whether he is willing to do so.
> which stamp paper did you take declaration on? 20rp, 100rp?
> 
> ...


Yes .. 20 rp


----------



## AnuNew77 (Feb 27, 2012)

mansin said:


> Yes .. 20 rp


Thanks for response Mansin.

Did you submit "Organization Chart" ? 

Can you please share a format that we need to get signed ? I mainly want to know what information it need to has about supervisor ? Name, Phone ? and a statement that he is my supervisor, correct ?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi ...
We did not submit the organizational chart.... Also I think I would not be the correct person to comment on this .. since we have not yet received the confirmation from ACS.. after submitting the doc.. Still keeping fingers crossed...

But as far as I did a research on the forum and also discussed with other people...

You need to have everything that you would have got in the reference letter..

Permanent / Regular / full time / exact months of employment/ your position / superior position/

mention the person's contact details like... mobile, address , designation.


----------



## anupriya (Dec 21, 2012)

mansin said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help us with this query ! I am a very new member to this site. Myself and my wife are together applying for the Australian PR under GSM 175 . In order to get eligible , I have to claim 5 points from my spouse skills.
> Following are the series of events.
> ...


Hi Mansin 

Me and my husband are in a similar situation.
We applied for ACS on 29th January 2013.
My Application moved to stage 4 on 4th February 2013 but my husband's is stuck at stage 3, we have got 2 mails from ACS same as you got.
We are also confused that what do they want actually.

Can you please tell what documents did you send finally?


----------



## manikumarcse (Sep 30, 2011)

anupriya said:


> Hi Mansin
> 
> Me and my husband are in a similar situation.
> We applied for ACS on 29th January 2013.
> ...


Hi Anupriya, 

For my wife ACS .. we had sent Self Stat declaration ... stating the reason why I can not provide the letter on a company letter head ( Company policy etc etc) and also a stamp paper declaration from the project lead about her role and responsibilities in the project.

Apart from the above , all other documents which are relavent. Soon we got the positive response from them.

Best of Luck
Mansin


----------



## anupriya (Dec 21, 2012)

manikumarcse said:


> Hi Anupriya,
> 
> For my wife ACS .. we had sent Self Stat declaration ... stating the reason why I can not provide the letter on a company letter head ( Company policy etc etc) and also a stamp paper declaration from the project lead about her role and responsibilities in the project.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mansin 

We will try with Statutary declaration


----------

